
Swifty Configuration for iOS - codingvelocity
http://www.codingvelocity.com/2016/01/30/swift-configuration.html
======
gilgoomesh
If you just want to switch between build configurations, a `#if DEBUG`
compiler directive is going to be easier and more efficient.

See "Build configuration statement" on this page:

[https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/mac/documenta...](https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/mac/documentation/Swift/Conceptual/Swift_Programming_Language/Statements.html)

If you want runtime configuration (change the URLs after building), it's
usually a better idea to use a separate .plist file instead of the Info.plist
(since Info.plist is usually reserved for data you need to communicate to the
operating system). If you need compile-time generation, you can set that up as
a "Build phase" in Xcode (any Build Phase script will have access to the same
macros you're injecting into your .plist).

~~~
codingvelocity
Thanks for the tips, I'm still ramping up on ios development and the apple eco
system with a deadline I barely managed. I'll take this into consideration for
the next Sprint.

------
wsc981
With this approach I thing I'd prefer to use a separate config file. Just in
case Apple ever wants to add the same variable.

~~~
codingvelocity
Good call, thanks for taking the time to read and comment

